# 01-92: Decision Time........



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

I am thisclose to _possibly_ getting a B&R 01-92 Instrument for my birthday. Been to our jeweler twice and tried on a black-faced/black case and a white-faced/silver cased model. I love them both but wanted to add a white-faced watch to my collection.

I tried it on and loved it, but my wife said that it looked ridiculous...."like I had strapped a wall clock to my wrist" were her exact words. She's basically given me the green-light to get the watch if I'm REALLY excited about it, but I am now a little in doubt.

Anyone have photos of their Br 01-92 strapped to their wrist? Do you owners ever feel that this watch is too big? It didn't seem to get in the way the short time that I tried it on, but who knows long-term. I am not a small guy, but not gigantic either.

Opinions appreciated! 
Thank you.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

go for it!!!
I have small wrists, and I wear 2 01's and an 03!!!
you will get used to the size- and no, it does not get in the way!!

Simon:-!


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

cuddsville said:


> go for it!!!
> I have small wrists, and I wear 2 01's and an 03!!!
> you will get used to the size- and no, it does not get in the way!!
> 
> Simon:-!


Nice, Simon! Thank you for the reply. The photos are EXACTLY what I was looking for! In fact, the first watch was the *exact* 01 that I am lamenting over. Your photos have given me food for thought.

:thanks


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

i personally dig the 03 better, but thats a matter of personal taste.


----------



## mincuss4 (Nov 18, 2008)

maybe a pic that will get you to try on an 03 for size ;-)


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

mincuss4 said:


> maybe a pic that will get you to try on an 03 for size ;-)


*VERY NICE, Mincus! *

I _swear_ that I was going for the 03-92 next. In fact, I tried one on, and found it's size to be slightly more appealing to me (personally) than the 01. ONLY one problem; I wanted a white-faced watch, and the 03 only comes in that white ceramic finish with the white band. Still might get a price on an 03 and go for it, or, wait and see what B&R roll out for Basel. Maybe a white faced, black PVD cased 03 model? 

Thank you all for your photos and help......


----------



## mincuss4 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah mate, initially i was also gravitating towards the 01s, but when i was at the AD, tried it on and found it to be a little too big for my scrawny wrists.
Tried on the 03 instead and before you know it, i was walking out with the box and stuff and more importantly a couple of bucks lighter....hehehehe;-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Go BR03, it still wears really large and you will not bang it into things quite as much. LOL. BR03 IMO is the happy medium not to large yet very large in the wild. Here on WUS it is easy to see lots of people wearing really large watches. Either way the BR01 is a fantastic watch, good luck and post pics.


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

cuddsville said:


> go for it!!!
> I have small wrists, and I wear 2 01's and an 03!!!
> you will get used to the size- and no, it does not get in the way!!
> 
> Simon:-!


I like the yellow strap, who is it by and do they do it in BR02 size?


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

Hirsty said:


> I like the yellow strap, who is it by and do they do it in BR02 size?


 Hirsty- from altstraps.com, for 01 & 03's only!;-)


----------



## Pete J (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi dhoosee,

Im a new member here , and i can guess that my wrist is not bigger than yours.. but i hv never felt regret on 01-96 purchased since 2 years ago...

it is a BIG watch and I love it... a work horse..never let me down .. |> 

You will earn bumps and scratches here and there as it is BIG... 

I can see some trendy (low end) watches like Levi's and others ( couldnt remmember the brands :-d) are making B&R style .. so i can tell that the trends are still there.. making sure we are not "Out of fashion"..

So please let us know asa you get this incredible watch

Best wishes
Pete J


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

Pete J said:


> Hi dhoosee,
> 
> Im a new member here , and i can guess that my wrist is not bigger than yours.. but i hv never felt regret on 01-96 purchased since 2 years ago...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Pete! I know what you are saying about the 01....but I might be leaning toward the 03 now. Will probably make a decision this weekend; I just have to speak to the "head accountant" (my wife ;-)) to make sure that it's still in our fiscal budget!

I'm going with the _*"lets stimulate the economy"*_ argument to enable the purchase. Keep your fingers crossed that it works for me!


----------



## mincuss4 (Nov 18, 2008)

dhoosee said:


> Thanks, Pete! I know what you are saying about the 01....but I might be leaning toward the 03 now. Will probably make a decision this weekend; I just have to speak to the "head accountant" (my wife ;-)) to make sure that it's still in our fiscal budget!
> 
> I'm going with the _*"lets stimulate the economy"*_ argument to enable the purchase. Keep your fingers crossed that it works for me!


hehehehe...so i see that the 03 pic i inserted did the trick to swing you towards the 03s?:-d


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

mincuss4 said:


> hehehehe...so i see that the 03 pic i inserted did the trick to swing you towards the 03s?:-d


*It sure didn't hurt..... * :-!


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

*Did it!*

Well, I made the decision, and my WONDERFUL wife came through and bought me an 03-92 carbon for my 45th birthday! I absolutely love the watch....comfy and just the right size. I started this thread loving the 01, but at 46mm, it was just a little too big for my scrawny chicken wrists! ;-)

Also, a special thanks to Mincuss4 for steering me in the 03 direction! I had the jeweler initially install the nylon/velcro strap, but the strap wouldn't tighten up enough around my wrist....just a HAIR too big. The watch was doing somersaults and wound up facing down on my wrist more often than not.

Does anyone know of a nylon band that can be tightened up a bit more than the one included with the watch? My AD said that they could do some cutting and gluing to make it fit better, but he didnt push very hard, and I didnt want them hacking into my brand new strap. If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear them.

Here are a few pics with the rubber strap installed:


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats! It looks awesome.


----------



## dhoosee (Dec 18, 2006)

BR Fan said:


> Congrats! It looks awesome.


*Thank you, BR! * I absolutely love the watch. At work now and cant stop staring at it and wiping the occasional smudge off of the face. I'm gonna loose my job if I wear this thing every day! :-d


----------



## BR Fan (Mar 23, 2009)

I nearly bought the carbon black BR03-92 but after mulling over it decided to go for the polished steel version. Unfortunately the ADs in my city didn't have any in stock nor did the distributor. So after 2 weeks of putting up with what you can consider an unbearable itch, I "settled" for the BR03-94 steel chrono which I'm happy to say my wife paid for. Like you, I spend far too much time looking at it ... especially at stoplights! Wear yours in good health!


----------

